# Looking for amp for Pioneer SP-BS22-LR



## shishigami

Hi,
  
 I'm looking for an amp for my Pioneer SP-BS22-LR. Would these (http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B008RXH7S0/sr=8-1/qid=1378478585/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&qid=1378478585&seller=&sr=8-1) be enough to get a decent quality/volume? I'm sitting fairly close to those speakers and have a small room so I won't put the volume up too high. I'm open for anything that's not too big / expensive
  
 Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Probably good enough, the Pio speakers are great, and cheap, so don't over-think the amplification if you don't have to!  I use a dta-100a which is a similar amp with some small nht speakers and it's dont a great job so far.


----------



## cel4145

I have the Indeed model of that t-amp. If you don't need the headphone output that the Topping has and the Indeed is cheaper, I'd suggest going with the Indeed. Here's a review: http://t-amps.blogspot.com/2012/03/indeed-hifi-ta2021-25wx2-amp.html

My speakers are more sensitive than the Pioneers (which means that they get louder with the same amplifier power). I have measured them to hit 100 db sitting a few feet away, which is louder than anyone should listen to them. I would imagine that the Pioneers could peak out at around 95db with that amp. That's still much louder than you would probably want to listen to them for more than a few minutes. Check out this chart, and it will give you some idea then of if it's enough volume :http://www.gcaudio.com/resources/howtos/loudness.html


----------



## shishigami

Thanks a lot for the suggestions, I ended up going for the DTA 100a because there was a reseller in Germany, I'm very satisfied.


----------



## cel4145

That DTA 100a should drive them pretty loud


----------



## metaldood

Bumping this thread as I have the same question. I currently use Lepai T2020. Is there any better amp out there for the Pioneer speakers?


----------



## cel4145

metaldood said:


> Bumping this thread as I have the same question. I currently use Lepai T2020. Is there any better amp out there for the Pioneer speakers?




Sure. How much money you got? 

Seriously. What's your budget? There are definitely better amps that will give you more power. If nothing else, one of these Denons would drive the Pioneers better. 75 watts/channel


----------



## metaldood

cel4145 said:


> Sure. How much money you got?
> 
> Seriously. What's your budget? There are definitely better amps that will give you more power. If nothing else, one of these Denons would drive the Pioneers better. 75 watts/channel


 
 Not sure. Something compact for a desktop. $100 - $200 is fine.


----------



## cel4145

Indeed is known for making high quality t-amps--better build quality and sound quality than Lepai. They just came out with a new Class D amp (digital, but not a t-amp) with a good bit more power than t-amps: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2014-Indeed-Class-D-Amp-TDA7498E-160WX2-Stereo-Amplifier-36V5A-adapter-BLK-/291074046376


----------



## hi2chris

Sorry for the ressurection but would the Soundblaster X7 drive these?  2 x 50W @ 4Ω


----------

